# Tim Thomas: Looks like a done deal



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Doesn't help our interior defensive problem, but to get a guy who has his skills for virtually nothing is pretty damn good. Like someone else said, low risk-high reward. Might play Friday! He's listed at 250, which is much better than I thought. I thought he was skinnier than that...

Thomas to Call Phoenix Home 



> "It's a big relief," Thomas said before boarding a flight to Phoenix on Wednesday night. "Just to have the opportunity to play this year, especially to play in the situation I'm going into, it's the best thing going right now."
> 
> The Suns didn't officially address Thomas' imminent arrival Wednesday, but the team waived swingman Jimmy Jackson to clear a roster spot for Thomas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He thinks hes gonna start?

I doubt he'll start unless those over those two weeks of condition he shows something worth wild.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yea!


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

this is an excellent pickup by the suns. if the d'antoni reclamation project still has any steam left, this could be an incredible steal. the man is long, athletic, can run, and can shoot from the perimeter. unfortunately i'm not deluded into thinking he's anything more than a tall wing. he's a lot like james jones, with a little more size, a little more creativity to his game, but slightly less shooting proficiency. 

he'll help with our size, but he's no defender and he's not a post player. he helps to mitigate the loss of kurt, but doesn't replace him in the least.

overall a good stopgap insurance policy. and who knows, d'antoni was able to do incredible things with diaw's, james jones, and eddie house's careers. maybe he'll spin his magic with TT too!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Start? No way.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

in my opinion this is a very unique opportunity for TT. Guys like Boris, and a whole slew of others guys have become very successful on this team. If any team is a good match for Tim Thomas, this is the team. Lets see what kind of shape hes in and what he can do


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I just hope it doesn't take him long to get used to our system. When Skita started out for us, he was complaining about being tired from running more than he's used to.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Don't see him starting any time soon. Not over Boris or Marion. 



sunsaz said:


> I just hope it doesn't take him long to get used to our system. When Skita started out for us, he was complaining about being tired from running more than he's used to.


That's what happens when you're used to the end of the bench. :biggrin:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Finally, a capable player who can add a good amount of points.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Drk Element said:


> Finally, a capable player who can add a good amount of points.


wait what? 7 players are avging career numbers. Anyone could go off at any night. Except Skita and Pat Burke.


----------

